# Aurora, IL, Dante, M, Adult, Pet ID: A018459



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13083366










How long do you hold the stray animals? 
We hold all stray animals for 4 full days, per Illinois State Law. After the 4 days, the animals are evaluated for adoption. Once up for adoption there is no preset time limit. 

Aurora Animal Control & Care Facility 
600 S. River St.
Aurora IL 60506
Phone: 630-897-5695
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Dante is still listed on Petfinder, so here's a bump!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Already neutered! Nice-looking boy!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: dogsaverbump


One more bump for this handsome boy.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

The petfinder listing is very sparse on this guy so I called the shelter this morning. He is not in immediate danger as they are not full and he is considered an adoptable dog. He was adopted out by them and had to be brought back as the people lost thier home and had to move. He was in a home with another dog, a lab, so he is dog compatible. He has not been cat tested as of yet but could be. He has been looked at but not taken out as of yet. 

Particulars

Estimated at 4 yrs old.
Weighs 72 lbs.
HW negative.
Neutered
Current on all shots etc.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Another bump!


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Back to the top big guy.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump!


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Still listed, bump


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> Quote:Once up for adoption there is no preset time limit.


Several posts have said this dog is in no immediate danger so he needs to be moved to non-urgent.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Still listed, bump


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

He was adopted!


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for the info!


----------

